# Canadian Jump Wings



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *JZimme1017@aol.com* on *Wed, 15 Nov 2000 19:09:07 EST*
Greetings Fellow Soldiers:
      I am an American Airborne Soldier who has dreamed of the opportunity to 
earn Canadian Jump Wings for my entire 16 year military career. I served with 
the 10th Mountain Division Long  Range Surveillance Detachment Airborne, 
and earned my Combat Infantryman‘s Badge with Scout Platoon 2nd Battalion 
87th Infantry 10th Mountain Division in Somalia. I was co-located with the 
Canadian Airborne Regiment at Bale Doogle Airfield prior to their assuming 
the Belet Huen mission. I was on the Aerial Recon with a group of Canadian 
Pathfinders led by Captain Rainville.
    I‘m currently in Northern New York and am inquiring as to if there is any 
possible way for me to earn Canadian Jump Wings. I know that the Airborne 
Regiment was disbanded after Somalia, my deepest sympathies. Please let me 
know if there is any way possible to earn Canadian Jump Wings.
                                                         Sincerely,
                                                          John K. Zimmerman
                                                          Jzimme1017@aol.com
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Wed, 15 Nov 2000 20:37:52 -0500*
John, the Canadian Army still trains parachutists at the Canadian Parachute
Centre in Ontario. The unit‘s mailing address is:
CANADIAN PARACHUTE CENTRE
PO BOX 1000 STN FORCES
ASTRA ON  K0K 3W0
If your unit contacts them, you may get sufficient information to propose a
small unit exchange or visit during which your goal may be achievable. Don‘t
wait too long though, we‘re apparently talking about scaling back on the
numbers of trained jumpers again.
Mike
The Regimental Rogue
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com 
2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, November 15, 2000 7:09 PM
Subject: Canadian Jump Wings
> Greetings Fellow Soldiers:
>
>       I am an American Airborne Soldier who has dreamed of the opportunity
to
> earn Canadian Jump Wings for my entire 16 year military career.
>Please let me
> know if there is any way possible to earn Canadian Jump Wings.
>
>                                                          Sincerely,
>
>                                                           John K.
Zimmerman
>
Jzimme1017@aol.com
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Mathew Snoddon" <msnoddon@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 15 Nov 2000 19:52:36 EST*
If I knew of a way, I‘d sure as ****  have a set pinned on my chest right 
now.  Sorry, but I can‘t help you with that.
Matt S
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Thu, 16 Nov 2000 13:02:06 -0800*
Inquire through the Airborne associations.  Maybe there is a multi-national
jump bivouac in the near future.  Chain of command request through your Army
would also give you the answer.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

